# mysql + phpmyadmin = brak połączenia

## canis_lupus

phpmyadmin nie moze sie połączyć ze zdalnym serwerem mysql.

Uprawnienia są nadane. Z palca poprzez klienta mysql mozna sie podłączyć. Jesli uruchamiam phpmyadmina na tej samej maszynie co mysql to się łączy - po socketach ale sie łączy. Phpmyadmin uruchamiany ze zdalnego komap wywala: #2013 - Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111

Konfig phpmyadmin:

 *Quote:*   

> <?php                                                                 
> 
> /*                                                                    
> 
>  * Generated configuration file                                       
> ...

 

----------

## qermit

zapewne problem z konfiguracją serwera mysql (bind-address w my.cnf)

dla pewności spróbuj się podłączyć tekstowym klientem do serwera ze zdalnej maszyny

----------

## matidz

tak jak mowi qermit  :Wink: 

dla przypomnienia: 

mysql -h host -u root -p

jak zwroci znow #2013 to w /etc/mysql/my.cnf zmien 

bind-address na adres interfejsu ktory idzie do sieci(np karty eth0), w moim przypadku 192.168.2.3

i przerestartuj mysql- prawdopodobnie odetniesz sobie mozliwosc zalogowania sie z localhosta przez loopbacka ale powninies miec mozliwosc zalogowania sie przez adres z ktorym zbindowales mysqld

calkiem mozliwe ze zobaczysz blad autoryzacji, jezeli nie zmieniales domyslnych uprawnien to uzytkownicy moga sie tylko z localla logowac, mozesz to zmienic z PhpMyAdmina: uprawnienia->edytuj uprawnienia(danego uzytkownika)->host->Dowolny host  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Co do logowanie z palca: Pisałem w pierszym poscie że mogę - bez problemu sie logować ze zdalnego kompa. Co wiecej. Napisałem sobie w php skrypcik, który sie łączy ze zdalnego kompa i wszystko działa. Bind adress amm w my.cnf:

my.cnf:

```
[manager]

default-mysqld-path = /usr/sbin/mysqld

socket = /var/run/mysqld/manager.sock

pid-file = /var/run/mysqld/manager.pid

password-file = /etc/mysql/mysqlmanager.passwd

#user = mysql

monitoring-interval = 5

port = 1999

bind-address = 127.0.0.1

#skip-grant-tables

[mysqld1]

mysqld-path = /usr/sbin/mysqld

#character-set-server = utf8

default-character-set = utf8

user = mysql

server-id = 1

port = 3307

socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld_localhost.sock1

pid-file = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld_localhost.pid1

log-error = /var/log/mysql/mysqld_localhost.err1

datadir = /var/lib/mysql/mysql1

bind-address = 192.168.1.101

key_buffer = 32M

max_allowed_packet = 32M

thread_stack = 256K

thread_cache_size = 16

query_cache_limit = 2M

query_cache_size = 32M

[mysqld2]

mysqld-path = /usr/sbin/mysqld

#character-set-server = ISO8859-2

default-character-set = latin2

user = mysql

server-id = 2

port = 3308

socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld_localhost.sock2

pid-file = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld_localhost.pid2

log-error = /var/log/mysql/mysqld_localhost.err2

datadir = /var/lib/mysql/mysql2

bind-address = 192.168.1.101

key_buffer = 32M

max_allowed_packet = 32M

thread_stack = 256K

thread_cache_size = 16

query_cache_limit = 2M

query_cache_size = 32M 
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Miałem to samo, wrzuciłem phpmyadmin ze strony - wersję 3.3.5 - działa ok.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

